# Ipad 2 wifi 64 Go, prix



## Boboss29 (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, je possede un ipad 2 wifi 64 go, en parfait état, qui me sert essentiellement pour de la consultation web et de la lecture (bd, ebooks)Du coup l'Ipad avec écran rétina me tente bien (le 3 ou 4) car je souhaiterai surtout avoir un affichage de texte très lisse pour lire.

Du coup je souhaiterai revendre mon ipad 2, ou éventuellement l'échanger contre un nouvel ipad (16 ou 32 go). Combien coute une Ipad 2 64 Go en occase aujourd'hui ? 

Dans le cadre d'un échange, le deal est il réaliste ?


----------

